# Vacuum pump of milker



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Carol found an old surge milker in her barn~ I'm cleaning it up and looking at vacuum pumps. WOW are they expensive!! Those using them help us out please~ if you don't mind telling us 

where you got your vacuum pump, 

what it cost you, 

what you wish you knew BEFORE you made your vacuum pump choice 

and if there is anything special about ones sold by dairy supply places vs ones that you can find on Ebay for a bit less like these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROBINAIR-6-CFM-.../170673840359?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item27bcf420e7

Thanks for any help~ I'm gonna cross post this in the goat forum as well so we can get as many answers as possible.

BTW~ Bessie (my cow) is coming right along allowing me to milk, the milk is a different color than goat milk....I didn't expect that....and she gives SO MUCH milk...I did expect that but it would be nice if I could feel my hands after I milk. Stupid carpal tunnel


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

I built my own milker a few months ago, so I went through the whole vacuum pump hunt. I am not sure why they are so expensive. I settled on a Mastercool 1/4 HP 6 cfm pump. 

They are available here 

http://www.automotivetoolsonline.co...CUUM-PUMP-SINGLE-STAGE-MA90066-A_p_14848.html

brand new, for about $142 with shipping, well shipping to where i live. 

I use mine to milk goats and sheep. I milk one at a time. I'm not sure how it would do milking a cow's 4 teats. I imagine it would be fine because it creates a really strong vacuum. 

The main cons I have about it is it makes smoke. Like a fine smokey mist out of its little chimney. And you have to top off the oil every now and then. I think if you buy the oil-less ones this isn't a problem but they are much more expensive. The ones with oil can also supposedly gel up in the cold of winter. I haven't gone through a winter with one yet but I bring my pump inside the house everyday anyway because I need it to clean out the tubes and bucket after I pour the milk out. I'm not sure if there is something you can put over the exhaust to capture the smoke which is just vaporized oil. If anyone knows of anything to capture the smoke, I'd really like to use it. The smoke doesn't smell but it's just annoying. 

Anyway, I also use a surge bucket with original lid and interpuls pulsator. That whole set-up works well for me. I only wish smaller buckets were available because lugging a huge 4 gallon metal bucket around is kinda overkill when all you have is maybe a quart in there.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I got that one, and it did NOT hold up long term. It started throwing out oil and getting hot.

Call these folks:
http://www.perrysmilkers.com/

I have two of theirs.

The size and weight of the buckets is an issue for me, too. I'm actually using my vacuum pump setup with EZ Milker bottles!


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I got that one, and it did NOT hold up long term. It started throwing out oil and getting hot.
> 
> Call these folks:
> http://www.perrysmilkers.com/
> ...


I'll have to see how long it lasts for me and perhaps save up for a better one in the meantime but it gets the job done. 

I looked into perry milkers initially but I needed it for sheep and minis and just couldn't justify the cost increase they have on there just because they have smaller teats.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I have heard that you can simply take a cheap air compressor and reverse the flows to form the vacuum.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Making-A-Fridge-Compressor-Into-A-Vacuum-Pump/

Simple isn't a term I'd use, but then I don't speak "electrical" or anything like that.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info! I don't really see me being able to justify the $700 one~It's very nice but I'm sure my family would suggest I sell the cow and buy milk! But I might be able to justify a couple hundred for the vacuum to go on the Surge Carol found. I just spent $70 on parts to fix it up from Humbly. Hopefully I know know what I'm doing. I'm intrigued by the air compressor idea.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you call Perry's Milkers, just needing the vacuum pump only, it's not $700.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

We also bought from Perry's Milkers. In the winter he had the unit on Ebay for $600 and $60 shipping. It came with the vacuum pump, surge bucket, surge pulsation, and all hoses. We literally only had to plug it in. We use it on our cow but can milk two goats at once (or one because our inflators have plugs). 

The only thing about vacuum pumps, you can ruin udders with a bad pump, just make sure you know what you are buying/building.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Check this company as well: http://www.partsdeptonline.com/

When I had four cows I was going to buy this one (1.5 hp) with two buckets, oh how sweet it looked, I sold 3 of the cows though so I'm sticking with the Perry's Milker for now, until I have to milk two at once. 
http://www.partsdeptonline.com/cgi-...roduct=91&cart_id=6431168.2389&exact_match=on


----------

